# A tip when dieting...



## Elvia1023 (Aug 27, 2021)

This is far from ground breaking and has been known for many years. I first tried konjac products a few years ago and they tasted horrible but I recently had them again and they were great. Well the noodles were far better than the rice and can be a great addition when you want to bulk on some meals without adding calories. They are especially good if you are on keto and can't have carbs but want the feeling of eating them. Now I wouldn't be adding these in all the time but from time to time they are a useful tool. Both products per 100g are 9 calories. That is 0g carbs, 0g fat, 0.4g protein and 4g fibre. They don't smell nice so I recommend you drain them before cooking. The "rice" is soft and not the best but the noodles literally taste exactly like noodles and when added into a stir fry with some spices you wouldn't even know the difference.













https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/30586587/

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/26492494/

https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/10857960/


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 29, 2021)

I just posted something else I do in my log which I have done for years and I guess it suits this thread well. Whilst I am here I may as well mention something else as well. The 1st thing are high protein and low fat/carb yoghurts. These are especially good for people dieting who have a sweet tooth. I like a few brands but you can't go wrong with FAGE's 0% fat Greek yoghurt. I usually buy 500ml pots which contain per 100ml 0g fat, 3g carbs and 10.3g protein. I usually just eat the whole thing but right now will be splitting each pot into 2 small meals. So per 250ml that's 7.5 carbs and 25.75g protein. I will mix in 2 scoops of grape flavoured eaa's into each serving to bump up the protein content. In addition to probably adding some mixed berries into each portion to bump up the carb/anti-oxidant content. These taste incredible so it's worth trying if you haven't already. Just buy an EAA product in a nice fruit flavour (grape, lemon, blueberry, passion fruit etc) as they go great with yoghurt.

The other thing are for when it's summer and you want to have an ice lolly to cool down but stick to your macros. Simply buy fruit flavoured clear whey protein. You can get flavours such as blueberry, passion fruit, cherry, lemon etc. Simply mix with water and put them in the freezer and you have ice cold high protein snacks for summer days. Just use something like the below to make them...


----------



## vpiedu (Aug 29, 2021)

nice. i think ill go make some protein pops now.

VP


----------

